# Could it be?!



## 21383 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey girls







Just wondering.. I have a classical case of (horrible) IBS- attacks and all. I avoid dairy, gluten, all foods except plain food like rice, chicken, potatoes etc. blah blah blah, You know the story. My IBS is very diet-related and simply put, anything outside the safe zone of the FEW foods I can eat will immediately trigger one of those lovely attacks where I end up in ER and all that. ANYWAY, on to the point. When I saw my GI for the first time and was relating my history to him, I mentioned that I had a uterine polyp (which I am having removed next week, by the way). By the looks of it from the ultrasound images, it's a polyp. I mentioned to him that every month, prior to my period, my IBS seems to get worse somehow. The normal pain I'd get on other days would be doubled in severity and apart from PMS symptoms, my bowels just generally become more sensitive. Now I know you've heard it all before so I won't even elaborate more, but my question is, my GI suggested that it could well be a case of endometriosis (sp?) and not just IBS !!! What do you think? What are the chances? Should I get screened for that? Is it even a possibility? Is it not just the polyp that may be causing some additional trouble? Just thought I'd bounce it off you before I take it any further. Thanks in advance !


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi, it's worth being checked. Endo can cause a lot of similar symptoms to IBS especially with diarrhea and extra pain around that time of the month.That being said hormones play a part in IBS and most of us here find that we have troubles leading up to and during our period with extra pain, sensitivity and diarrhea and some like me even have problems during ovulation.As I said though, you should be checked as the only way they can really diagnose IBS is by eliminating everything else.


----------



## 21383 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Screamer, I might just do that


----------

